# What is Eheim Spezialfett?



## cbkirby (Nov 9, 2007)

A packet of it came with my filter. It feels like a gel is inside.

I can't find what it is online, even from eheim. I know someone here will know!


----------



## rjtaylor (Jun 8, 2008)

lubricant for the primer.... its basically Eheim branded vaseline


----------



## cbkirby (Nov 9, 2007)

So I spread it around the curcular push-pump on the top?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It is a lubricant for any & all o-rings in your filter. And that includes the primer button rubber seal. It is a little difficult to get the lube where you need it; check the owners' manual, in mine it is on page 26 (diagram #43), servicing the priming support.


----------

